# How long does the HCG shot stay in your system!?!?



## W8ing4ours

Well, today I am 6 days past a 5 day transfer. My HCG shot was 2 weeks ago tomorrow. I couldn't stand it any longer so I POAS (EPT) today and it was positive!!! I'm scared to believe it. In the last 4 years I have POAS over 100 times, and I can't believe my eyes! My blood test isnt scheduled until Wednesday morning. Could this be a false positive? Please respond, I so want to be excited, but I'm scared the trigger could be causing a false positive....


----------



## MiBebe

Congratulations honey you are indeed pregnant!!

The HCG shot only lasted in my system about 5 days


----------



## jenalena

I hate to say this, but it depends. The HCG trigger shot can be in different doses. My RE told me that the HCG trigger stays in your system for 10 days. If you are 14 DPO, you are testing your HCG levels, not the trigger shot. Nevertheless, stay calm, don't be TOO excited. Wait for the blood test results. 

All the baby dust & best of luck!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have used Pregnyl and Ovidrel ... both were out of my system by 6 days passed trigger. Mine never took more than that ... I would say it's pretty safe to say after 2 weeks it is out of your system and that is a TRUE BFP.

Congrats!!!


----------



## Beau Geste

Pregnyl has a half-life of 23h, Novarel and Ovidrel are similar. So, basically every day since you took your trigger the levels of hCG are decreasing by 1/2.

If you took 10,000iu hcg, it would take about 10-12d to be <5 iu in your blood. If you took 20,000iu add a day or two. Sometimes faster or slower depending on your body's drug metabolism and body fat percentage.

So, if it's really been 2 weeks (as in 14d), and you're testing positive, I'd say you have every reason to be hopeful! :thumbup:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Thanks everyone!! I know, I'm dying to call my mom, but I am going to wait until Wednesday. At this point, i figure I've been waiting for 4 years, what is another 3 days, so I can be SURE.

Thank you again for responding!!


----------



## navywife04

yay, congrats!! The longest it ever stayed in my system was 11 dpt, and it was so light you could barely see it. I would say your safe!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Beau Geste said:


> Pregnyl has a half-life of 23h, Novarel and Ovidrel are similar. So, basically every day since you took your trigger the levels of hCG are decreasing by 1/2.
> 
> If you took 10,000iu hcg, it would take about 10-12d to be <5 iu in your blood. If you took 20,000iu add a day or two. Sometimes faster or slower depending on your body's drug metabolism and body fat percentage.

Hi! I know this post was quite a while ago...but I was wondering how metabolism and body fat percentage can alter how fast the hCG trigger leaves the body.

Thanks!


----------



## Beau Geste

JanetPlanet said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Pregnyl has a half-life of 23h, Novarel and Ovidrel are similar. So, basically every day since you took your trigger the levels of hCG are decreasing by 1/2.
> 
> If you took 10,000iu hcg, it would take about 10-12d to be <5 iu in your blood. If you took 20,000iu add a day or two. Sometimes faster or slower depending on your body's drug metabolism and body fat percentage.
> 
> Hi! I know this post was quite a while ago...but I was wondering how metabolism and body fat percentage can alter how fast the hCG trigger leaves the body.
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

It decreases the metabolism, or increases the time the trigger leaves the body. Also, if over 30 BMI, many REs will recommend 20,000iu hcg triggers over 10,000iu hcg for more effective trigger. Obviously, this would also take longer to metabolize.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Thanks for responding Beau Geste! And CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy! I hope it's been a happy, healthy and easy one. How exciting. :wohoo:

Do you think 14 days past the trigger would be the longest the trigger could stay in my system? I do have a slow metabolism (hypothyroid) and I am fluffy (PCOS). I only had a 10,000 trigger.

I did have a m/c at the end of July and my hCG went down really quickly. But every cycle is different. I don't know what to think anymore. :wacko:


----------



## Beau Geste

JanetPlanet said:


> Thanks for responding Beau Geste! And CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy! I hope it's been a happy, healthy and easy one. How exciting. :wohoo:
> 
> Do you think 14 days past the trigger would be the longest the trigger could stay in my system? I do have a slow metabolism (hypothyroid) and I am fluffy (PCOS). I only had a 10,000 trigger.
> 
> I did have a m/c at the end of July and my hCG went down really quickly. But every cycle is different. I don't know what to think anymore. :wacko:

PCOS tends to make heavier women overrespond to the trigger, but it shouldn't take more than 14 days. The half-life for hCG ranges from 24-36, and for heavier women, I would err on the side of 36. Still shouldn't be more than 14. If your hypothyroidism is controlled by medication, there should be no effect.


----------



## babyhopes13

Usually Ovidrel stays in my system up to 10-12 days after the trigger. By day 12 the line is extremely faint.
I think it's very very possible that you are pregnant! :happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## babyfuss

YAAYY! Congrats to you Waiting for the birth of your beautiful baby! I just came across your post (April '11), and followed you to this wonderful baby announcement! Love to hear positive stories!!! When I saw your original post about your trigger/BFP question, I was hoping and wishing for a positive outcome, and there you have it!

Such a Blessed Event! Happy Holidays~


----------



## W8ing4ours

What a nice message to receive today! It still feels like a miracle, and I remember so clearly writing this post and wondering could I finally REALLY be pregnant...and now she is here and she is the greatest experience of my life and the most overwhelming love I've ever known. Good luck and lots of baby dust to all of you out there still trying....don't give up!


----------



## Patriotgirl

Hi ladies I'm new here my hubby and I married late (true love) in our 40s we did some fertility lover a year ago (money is tight no instance had to stop) just starting up again and we have had 2 mcs in 4 years! I got my trigger on monday it was 1cc they gave it to me there I'm just trying to figure out how much Is 1cc? I'm on day 5 positive I'm just trying to test it out the nurse just told me to wait for my blood test so really no help there I'm normal wait not skinny not heavy anyone test out on different days any info is greatly appreciated and thanks I'm still wondering how much Is 1cc?


----------



## Patriotgirl

I'm new here but reading your story gives me hope she is just beautiful! Congrats


----------

